# Combustion Analyzers



## plumbwright (Oct 26, 2009)

Just purchased a Uei C127 combustion analyzer. Have been playing around with it on my own furnace over the weekend. anybody have any advice or knowledge that might be usefull?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

plumbwright said:


> Just purchased a Uei C127 combustion analyzer. Have been playing around with it on my own furnace over the weekend. anybody have any advice or knowledge that might be usefull?


I own a Bacharach Fyrite Pro 125 so I cannot comment on the UEI. Generally speaking, one of the things I see guys do too often is test the limit of their machines right out of the box. I once watched a guy shove his pickup tube into the exhaust of his truck while it was running straight out of the box. Of course he fouled it right out of the box and it stopped working. Do a good job of reading the instructions and the warnings before using it.

Mark


----------

